
Apple's new strategy for fighting off Android, retaining customers - stevep2007
http://www.networkworld.com/article/2989566/smartphones/apple-iphone-6s-one-year-upgrade-plan-android-ios-9.html?nsdr=true
======
stevep2007
With the release of the iPhone 6s and 6s Plus, Apple's new annual upgrade plan
serves as an "iPhone as a Service" plan that locks in customers for two years
and keeps them from defecting to Android.

